# Thanks Drew



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Lets all welcome Drew to the Lounge as our newest moderator. To all the rule-breakers, watch out, the ninja is here to join forces with Ahnold (Jewelz) to clean shop.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alrite Drew !!

Vi a here to eradicate all zee girly men from zee Lounge !!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice one


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Good luck ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

ninja style moderating, you guys are fukt :rasp:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

OH! Jewelz gets a thread in the announcements, and I get a thread in the lounge.. that's the last time I give you a reach around, Micheal Baker.

I kidd I kidd.. many more where that came from.









Thanks Mike, and everyone for having me. <3


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations. We really need some people to crack down on members in here.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Can i be a moderator as im a good boy


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dan-uk said:


> Can i be a moderator as im a good boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Booo, I call for an angry uprising! First he starts out at Team Pfury, however he'll work up to staff...and then the world!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I never Really liked Drew


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Xenon said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > Can i be a moderator as im a good boy
> ...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Booo, I call for an angry uprising! First he starts out at Team Pfury, however he'll work up to staff...and then the world!
> [snapback]1132615[/snapback]​


oh, why are YOU booing? cant you see the master plan? first I've gained rep around the fish community, then I start CM with Mark, then Admin at Grim, and for technical purposes admin on many fish forums.. now Lounge Mod at PF.. CAN'T YOU SEE?

One day, when the interwebnet is back at it's peak, and all the powerful fish admins are busy ruling with their newly forged servers, a new server will secretly be built....

_One server to rule them all, One server to find them, One server to bring them all and in the darkness bind them._

or something..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Drew said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Booo, I call for an angry uprising! First he starts out at Team Pfury, however he'll work up to staff...and then the world!
> ...


You....monster!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

welcome..i just want you to know your avatar has always scared me..lol


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice one Drew you crazy hearse driving scary man.
dixon


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Dixon, both of us now have ST GEORGE'S FLAG AVATAR





















:rockon:we rule!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Welcome Drew.....I want you to know I am sorry for what you are about to endure


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DiXoN said:


> nice one Drew you crazy hearse driving scary man.
> dixon
> [snapback]1132694[/snapback]​


Are you referring to Nitrofish?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Drew- welcome to the jungle









get out your bottle of caffeine pills, the lounge will beckon you at all hours,lol

congrats on the 'upgrade' lol


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

im not too comftorble with drew as a mod

he has homosexual tendencies


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Xenon said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > nice one Drew you crazy hearse driving scary man.
> ...


damn thats correct drew is just crazy but has no hearse.
dixon


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Lets all welcome Drew to the Lounge as our newest moderator. To all the rule-breakers, watch out, the ninja is here to join forces with Ahnold (Jewelz) to clean shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sh*t...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well to the Little Shop of Horrors...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

please don't tell me this is the same "Drew" from CichlidMadness.com...He's a Puke. If It's not, then Welcome Aboard Drew!!!!


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> please don't tell me this is the same "Drew" from CichlidMadness.com...He's a Puke. If It's not, then Welcome Aboard Drew!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^

captain predictable enters the room


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

OMFG!! You Own P-Fury Also Ehh? That's Too Bad


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> OMFG!! You Own P-Fury Also Ehh? That's Too Bad
> [snapback]1132969[/snapback]​


nah, I just owned you at CM

but, I'm sure mike won't mine owning you since you pretty much just called pfury a sh*t site

wow, you are a smart one


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just called P-Fury a sh*t site? WTF are you talking about? It's too bad they let you moderate it..its way to good for either of you


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> please don't tell me this is the same "Drew" from CichlidMadness.com...He's a Puke. If It's not, then Welcome Aboard Drew!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, you're just assburnt cause you registered just to post your tank for sale.. so we ribbed you about it, then when you flipped out.. we canned you









Enough of that sh*t anyhow.. don't you bastards screw up my thread


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I just want to know why I go to CichlidMadness.com to pust up a post to sell my tank. Then the "drew" from CichlidMadness.com tells me that I'm using them like a cheap 2 cent whore and that I'm stupid for not knowing that "Karen" from CichlidMadness.com is Ms. Nattereri from P-Fury, so I try to make jokes about it you you get pissed and start dishing out sh*t left and right, and I make ajoke about it and dishit back, but you have the power to "Ban" people and took it into your hands to "Shut Me Up" because I was right by trying to mind my own business and take care of what I wanted to take care of and you guys, made m efeel like a worthless piece of sh*t for being on CichlidMadness.com and here you are...high rankingmembers of P-fury..so let me return the favor by calling you dumbasses and "Having The Wit Of A Rapist"...this is just great...I'm glad I have to watch out for you now!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

that's nice, but this isnt cichlidmadness.. and your story is way off, so get out of my thread. k pumpkin? thanks.









<3


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll drop this entire ordeal if you'll apoligize for the nasty things you said about me behind my back and then to my face..until then I'm done with both of you...Drew...sorry you got in the middle of this, I guess i should be aiming all of this at mdemers...he's the one with the mouth...I'll get out of your thread now...Welcome to P-Fury and good luck! oh and btw..your not a Puke...mdemers is!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> I'll drop this entire ordeal if you'll apoligize for the nasty things you said about me behind my back and then to my face..until then I'm done with both of you...Drew...sorry you got in the middle of this, I guess i should be aiming all of this at mdemers...he's the one with the mouth...I'll get out of your thread now...Welcome to P-Fury and good luck! oh and btw..your not a Puke...mdemers is!
> [snapback]1132988[/snapback]​


Dude...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> I'll drop this entire ordeal if you'll apoligize for the nasty things you said about me behind my back and then to my face..until then I'm done with both of you...Drew...sorry you got in the middle of this, I guess i should be aiming all of this at mdemers...he's the one with the mouth...I'll get out of your thread now...Welcome to P-Fury and good luck! oh and btw..your not a Puke...mdemers is!
> [snapback]1132988[/snapback]​


Sooo did you sell that tank?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Tank is sold...I'm not going to post another remork in this thread...I'll make another one if you all want to continue this obsurd conversation..this thread belongs to DREW and I am sorry I'm getting in the way..again...I apologize Drew!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: you got called a puke







i havent heard that in

awhile


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh: you got called a puke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, and here I thought only brits and aussies used puke as an insult.


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

Are u ready 2 rumble!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn Drew I just can't get away from you can I?

Not that I would want to









Congrats Drewbie, Drewbie Drew!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I see you came over Daisey?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

armac said:


> I see you came over Daisey?
> [snapback]1133014[/snapback]​


I've been here for awhile...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like Mr. Rodgers has fans on every site.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Damn Drew I just can't get away from you can I?
> 
> Not that I would want to
> 
> ...


danke


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Drew said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Booo, I call for an angry uprising! First he starts out at Team Pfury, however he'll work up to staff...and then the world!
> ...


Holy sh*t the republicans were right, there really is a greater homosexual conspiracy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

B. Rodgers said:


> please don't tell me this is the same "Drew" from CichlidMadness.com...He's a Puke. If It's not, then Welcome Aboard Drew!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I knew I wasnt the only one who didnt like that sum'bitch











B. Rodgers said:


> OMFG!! You Own P-Fury Also Ehh? That's Too Bad
> [snapback]1132969[/snapback]​


Hes an Evil Homosexual who is bent on world Domination.











MR.FREEZ said:


> :laugh: you got called a puke
> 
> 
> 
> ...










My thoughts Exactly.



elTwitcho said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...










<Speechless>


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Drew said:


> Thanks Mike, and everyone for having me. <3
> 
> [snapback]1132608[/snapback]​


Slut.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mike, and everyone for having me. <3
> ...


Ehh?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> Tank is sold...I'm not going to post another remork in this thread...I'll make another one if you all want to continue this obsurd conversation..this thread belongs to DREW and I am sorry I'm getting in the way..again...I apologize Drew!
> [snapback]1133000[/snapback]​


Unfortunatly it has become apparent you are nothing but an instigator of conflict. We do not need any more of this on this site.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Xenon said:


> B. Rodgers said:
> 
> 
> > Tank is sold...I'm not going to post another remork in this thread...I'll make another one if you all want to continue this obsurd conversation..this thread belongs to DREW and I am sorry I'm getting in the way..again...I apologize Drew!
> ...


SUSPENDED until further notice


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Kain said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Lets all welcome Drew to the Lounge as our newest moderator. To all the rule-breakers, watch out, the ninja is here to join forces with Ahnold (Jewelz) to clean shop.
> ...


x2









--Dan


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Congrats to you Drew- Ninja


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

thanks drew


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Drew you sumbitch,m you better ban start banning fockers!

Oherwise...I will be dissapointed! Sumbitch!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I believe an apology is in order for the way I have behaved to you Drew. this is your thread and once again I will apologize for ruining it. Also, to the other guy ememe guy or whatever your name is...I'm sorry I'll drop it all and I won't be back to cm.com again. As for you other p-fury members..I'm sorry you all had to deal with my ranting and raving and I will do the best I can to be a positive influence on this site and to help others and not bring peeps down like i have done today! Please accept my apology p-fury and please allow me to start fresh..
Thankyou - Brandon

*Welcome to P-Fury Drew!*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> I believe an apology is in order for the way I have behaved to you Drew. this is your thread and once again I will apologize for ruining it. Also, to the other guy ememe guy or whatever your name is...I'm sorry I'll drop it all and I won't be back to cm.com again. As for you other p-fury members..I'm sorry you all had to deal with my ranting and raving and I will do the best I can to be a positive influence on this site and to help others and not bring peeps down like i have done today! Please accept my apology p-fury and please allow me to start fresh..
> Thankyou - Brandon
> 
> *Welcome to P-Fury Drew!*
> [snapback]1133402[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NO! I dont accpet your papology seeing as how no beer transaction was invlilved! Your BANNED for that tom foolery!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> NO! I dont accpet your papology seeing as how no beer transaction was invlilved! Your BANNED for that tom foolery!
> [snapback]1133423[/snapback]​


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i love peaceful endings..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> I believe an apology is in order for the way I have behaved to you Drew. this is your thread and once again I will apologize for ruining it. Also, to the other guy ememe guy or whatever your name is...I'm sorry I'll drop it all and I won't be back to cm.com again. As for you other p-fury members..I'm sorry you all had to deal with my ranting and raving and I will do the best I can to be a positive influence on this site and to help others and not bring peeps down like i have done today! Please accept my apology p-fury and please allow me to start fresh..
> Thankyou - Brandon
> 
> *Welcome to P-Fury Drew!*
> [snapback]1133402[/snapback]​


Thanks, apology accepted.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

how could ya not like drew?
Have fun bein a mod drew and everybody better start buyin excedrin stock lol
good luck


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

he's still a nihilst

donnie wouldn't approve of him


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I am glad that you are on the team!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Congrats Drew


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Drew said:


> Enough of that sh*t anyhow.. don't you bastards screw up my thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Drew Cursed! WARNING.

Congrats man, now slap yourself on the wrist


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: you got called a puke :laugh: i havent heard that in
> ...


We dont use puke as an insult, just as a word meaning sick, as in 'i drank so much beer im about to puke'

Anyway, welcome to the lounge, you certainly have a hard job ahead of you!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Glad to have you on the team, wookie


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Serrapygo said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mike, and everyone for having me. <3
> ...












Thanks everyone.









haha, nice emot Judazzz.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

mdemers883 said:


> he's still a nihilst
> 
> donnie wouldn't approve of him
> 
> ...


Please drop it!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Drew said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh: you got called a puke :laugh: i havent heard that in
> ...


Sinse the day i was born i have never heard one of my fellow brits insult someone by calling them a "PUKE"







we prefere the term Wanka :nod:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Congrads Drew.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no more ninjas


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

delta said:


> how could ya not like drew?
> Have fun bein a mod drew and everybody better start buyin excedrin stock lol
> good luck
> [snapback]1133501[/snapback]​


Cause he's a c*nt


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Glad to have you on the team, wookie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I haven't heard anyone call Drew a Wookie in a long time, LOL

Congrats Drew


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

<3 drew


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Andrew said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to have you on the team, wookie
> ...


You're his father. Beat him.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well to the Little Shop of Horrors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no kidding! Have it it Mr Drew!


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

congrats man


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

yonam said:


> congrats man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Double







, Congrats Drew !!!


----------

